# Jeep Liberty advice



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a 2011 Jeep Liberty and thinking of possibly doing a 2 inch lift with some slightly bigger tires ~265/70/16. Anyone have any experience with lifted Liberty's? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Tight lines - David


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a Grand Cherokee, not a Liberty, but I would imagine that as long as yours is a 4x4 already, any additional mods you do to it in order to make it more off-road capable would be beneficial to you. As far as the tire size goes, I'd ask that question in a Jeep-specific forum where you'll probably get more and better answers faster. Just my $0.02 though.

To give you an idea of what it might look like, I did a simple Google search for 2011 Jeep Liberty lifted. To be honest, I wouldn't go any higher than an extra 2". Some of those extremely high ones in there look kind of goofy to me, but to each his own.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

You need to know how to jack A car is here.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Sandbar, I found the jeep forums and read through a bunch of the threads. I think I'm going to go with the biggest tires I can put on there for now (245/70R16) and ride with it until they are done. Then I'll be ready to put on a decent lift ~3" with some bigger tires.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I wouldn't really go too big on the tires for a liberty. 245's would be ok. The 3.7l has enough trouble getting up to speed as it is. Putting big ole boat anchors at each corner is going to murder your MPG, acceleration and braking. It will also put more strain on the tranny and the 42rle is not exactly the toughest unit out there. I have a 4x4 5 speed jeep patriot with crap 205/70-16 Goodyear eagles and I have gone through some pretty deep mud in it. I'm going with 225/70-16 hankook dynapro ATM's. I could lift and go bigger but I like 25mpg and its slow enough as it is. What rims does yours have?


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Ask her what she does for A living?

Stop being stupid moe!









Can you sign my book?









Of course.


Does A shark shoot in the sea?
Is A pigs privates pork?
Do white doves fly?









I didn't know ! !


----------

